

Why we don't use an ORM - andrzejkrzywda
http://blog.arkency.com/2012/12/why-we-dont-use-orm/

======
throwa
My 1cent feedback.

So basically you built your own in house orm or alternative to orm using what
you call repository objects . well done if it makes you win and makes your
life easier.

Does it really matter whether you are using orm or repository objects provided
you app is providing business value. Unfortunately, technology alone does not
make an app win. So to my mind it doesn't matter whether you use a framework
or not. It doesn't matter whether you use ORM or not. Just demonstrate
business value to your would be customer.

I think a blog post focusing on the business value of your app will be better
than any blog post on ORM bashing or rails bashing. How does anyone's use of
ORM stop them from paying for your product. If it doesnt then don't alienate
anyone from your customer base by trying to make what they are comfortable
using to look bad. I think Stripe is using ruby but without any framework or
orm but that is not the basis of their marketing communication.

If you can have a series of blog post on how to use the metrics you provide to
make businesses look like consultant in the eyes of their customer, it might
do you more good on the road to traction.

~~~
yashke
Thanks for your comment.

I really try to find which part of this post could alienate any of our
customers and I can't. I just described why we decided not to use ORM and I
find it quite interesting for others - they can disagree, show why I'm wrong.
They're (and also you) smart guys, know what to choose and if ideas are worth
to apply.

